# Advice on Bread and Butter Mixing Plugins



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm starting with a relatively clean slate here (currently use Logic's built in plugins), just looking for advice. Mostly using for orchestral, softer scoring, some rock.

Right now I'm demoing and looking to buy:

-Fabfilter Pro Q2 (go-to EQ)
-Fabfilter Pro C2 (go-to compressor)
-Neutron 2 Advanced (for dynamic EQ, transient shaper, saturation, nifty masking features)
-Ozone 8 Avanced (for mastering, limiter, nifty tonal balance and master assistant features)
-Seventh Heaven - (go-to algo reverb)
-Soundtoys 5- (For delay, saturation, tremolo, FX)

If I have Neutron 2 dynamic EQ, can I basically just put aside the need for Fabfilter Pro MB?

I'm a little fuzzier on vintage EQs, since I'm still learning that part. Logic has a stock Neve, Pultec, and API. Does it make sense to stick with those or check out SlateDigital, or maybe look for bargain Waves plugins?

Same with Logic's stock vintage compressors (VCA, FET, Opto) vs SlateDigital or shopping around.

Anything else I'm missing or should be looking at. Thanks.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 20, 2018)

That's a solid list, almost the same as mine.
I'd suggest checking out U-He Satin. It's great as a color plugin, but is also one of my favorite delays. It gets used one way or both on all my tracks.


----------



## CT (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm in the exact same boat at the moment; same needs, generally same type of music....

Fabfilter: I haven't been thinking about these much due to price.

Ozone 8: After getting the demo, I decided there was something in the fundamental sound of it that I didn't like.

Soundtoys: Excellent, but I'm not really in the market for effects like they specialize in. Logic should still suffice for me there. It's more about dynamics, EQ, and that sort of thing at the moment.

I love u-he, and was very tempted by Satin recently, but then I had a sudden swing in opinion on tape emulators because they're basically just EQ curves (sometimes modulating ones) and noise generators, right?

I like Logic's vintage emulations a lot. I tried the Waves versions alongside them and didn't feel there was much of a difference in sound, at least not a negative one. Logic's versions tend to have some welcome "modernizations," as well, and I've kind of sworn off Waves anyway. Slate is not on my radar because of iLok.

The one thing that I've kept re-installing the demo of is the Brainworx N console. I convince myself I don't need it, then I feel I have to revist it. I've done this three or four times in the last few weeks. Since it's on a pretty good sale again, I'm doing it again. You might want to try that one out to see if it could be a good all-in-one option to add to Logic's stuff.


----------



## Nao Gam (Nov 20, 2018)

Check out Tokyo Dawn Labs, especially nova. They have some great freebies as well.


----------



## CT (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh yeah, Tokyo Dawn too, like he said. Very interesting. Klanghelm, too. Both worth looking at for cheap/free options.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

miket said:


> Oh yeah, Tokyo Dawn too, like he said. Very interesting. Klanghelm, too. Both worth looking at for cheap/free options.


Thanks. I'm just trying to make sure I'm getting the fundamental building blocks here, as I'm still figuring out the basic theory and approach to things.

Mixing has always been difficult for my mind to grasp for some reason, complicated even more by the myriad of attention grabbing plugins and deals to chase. I just want to make sure I'm covering the basics.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> Check out Tokyo Dawn Labs, especially nova. They have some great freebies as well.



Huh. I think I'll stick to those for the forseeable future.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 20, 2018)

The list you're already looking at is a great starting point. FabFilter's EQ and compressor are fantastic and you probably won't ever need to "upgrade" them to a "more professional" product, they're quality products. If you ever choose to look for something else it will likely be products with a particular character you're looking for.

Neutron also has a lot of "bread and butter" in it, but in my experience it's a bit taxing on the system and you're better off limiting its use to situations where you specifically want it over another product rather than starting with it as default. Since multiband, in my opinion, really isn't necessary very often, that should work just fine.


----------



## Sanlky (Nov 20, 2018)

I would change izotope stuff(not a fan here), dynamic EQ TDR Nova is free and its awesome.

Multiband compressor from izotope, you dont really need it.

I would Add: Softube MM1 limiter, and other reverb you may like(there are too many in the market right now). For bus compression Acustica Audio Aqcuamarine i think its one of the best compressors you might wanna try, not the easiest one, but mm1 also has some compression presets you might like. If you want another comp and EQ, TubeTech CL1b and pultec eq can complement very well with pro Q2 and Pro C2. Klanghelms too and they are quite affordable.

But at least for mixing, thats a set up i would use if i have to buy everything from ground.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 20, 2018)

I would look for the Eventide mastering suite rather than the sterile Izotope stuff..


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I would look for the Eventide mastering suite rather than the sterile Izotope stuff..


Is it fair to say Fabfilter and Izotope are the basic tools for a more transparent/digital/sterile sound deployed more specifically for fixing, while these other plugins mentioned -- Softube, Tube-tech, Eventide -- are what you reach for to do the task but color the signal as well?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 20, 2018)

There are too many DSP plugins to consider, and too many of them are very good. The trick is to avoid getting dragged down a rabbit hole as you explore this vast territory. Your original list is a great place to start. Having said that, I would then add DMG Audio to the list of alternatives you should also look at.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> The trick is to avoid getting dragged down a rabbit hole as you explore this vast territory.


----------



## JC_ (Nov 20, 2018)

That's a solid list. 

I would also look at:
Waves CLA MixDown

and a pretty new plugin (MAC only but PC coming soon)
SoundTheory Gullfoss

I have yet to try Gullfoss since I am on PC but have heard great things.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 20, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Mostly using for orchestral, softer scoring, some rock.



In that case, I would save your $$ and explore the wonderful stock plugins that Logic has to offer. They are world class IMO, especially with the last few updates.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 20, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I would look for the Eventide mastering suite rather than the sterile Izotope stuff..


? I found Neutron and Ozone both underwhelming as well, but don't get the "sterile" thing?

I would also agree on checking/re-checking your DAW's stock plugins as well as some of the cheaper, even freebie stuff which is very good. Don't fall into that "I have to spend a lot of money to get good stuff" or buy what everyone is saying is so great silliness.


----------



## KMA (Nov 20, 2018)

FabFilter's Pro-MB is one of my favourite compressors, let alone multiband compressors. I just bought Pro-Q and after having played around with it today, it's clear to me why people rate it so highly. Valhalla makes lovely reverbs for $50. Tokyo Dawn plugins sound incredible, and some of that stuff is free (incredibly). SoundToys is a fantastic creative suite. Those plugins sound so good, they'll become your bread and butter. Maag EQ4 is another recent favourite, as is the bx_console N, both from Plugin Alliance. I picked up FETPressor and NobleQ from PSP earlier this year, and I find myself reaching for them more and more. I've always loved the ancient OhmBoyz delay from Ohmforce. I even still use the lowly (and now very old) Renaissance Compressor from Waves from time to time.

We all have our favourites and our regrets. Fortunately, almost everything has a downloadable demo, so you can really get a sense of how a plugin will help you (or not).

If all you had was Logic, you'd be just fine. Channel EQ still gets used every day. The compressor models are good sounding and flexible. The new vintage EQ emulations are surprisingly nice too, as is Chroma. And I will always have a soft spot for my beloved Adaptive Limiter.


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 20, 2018)

miket said:


> ...then I had a sudden swing in opinion on tape emulators because they're basically just EQ curves (sometimes modulating ones) and noise generators, right?


Well, plenty of analog simulators will add noise to the signal, but that's not primarily what tape emulation is about.

In a perfect world, EQ boosts or lowers a range of frequencies already in the signal, but doesn't _add_ something that wasn't already there.

In contrast, tape distortion adds harmonics to the signal that weren't there in the first place.

Of course _how_ it works shouldn't sway your opinion - what it _sounds _like should.


----------



## CT (Nov 20, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> Of course _how_ it works shouldn't sway your opinion - what it _sounds _like should.



It did! Maybe it was way too much listening in a short span of time, but I started to hear it as basically just an EQ.

I get that distortion adds content, but it seems like the overall effect of that is really just perceived as boosts here and there instead of a richer sound.

I'm sure my opinion on this will swing again in a few days.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

KMA said:


> If all you had was Logic, you'd be just fine. Channel EQ still gets used every day. The compressor models are good sounding and flexible. The new vintage EQ emulations are surprisingly nice too, as is Chroma. And I will always have a soft spot for my beloved Adaptive Limiter.


At the very least, I'll get the Fabfilter Pro Q 2. The EQ in Logic is still nice, but I find the Pro Q just gives me a clearer sense of what's going on. I'm still training my ears and find that getting the visualization helps, along with the ability to solo the EQ band I'm using while sweeping.


----------



## desert (Nov 21, 2018)

I bought many many many plugins thinking they would help me understand what was happening visually. It did not help.

Don't do what I do. Stick with DAW default and learn what they are doing first. Save your money


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm not sure I agree. It helped me a lot to see certain things visually. Of course your ears are the most important tool here and their guidance should override your eyes, but it's quite helpful and I don't think you're wrong to look beyond stock plugins. FabFilter also offers helpful tools like EQ matching.

I'm also not sure why Izotope is getting so much hate, I find they have a lot of useful tools as well, but since they have a lot of one-click-style presets that analyze your music and give you a nice tidy solution, it might be harmful to get too comfortable with that while you're still learning the ropes. Otherwise though a lot of their offerings are quality tools, as long as you already sort of know what you're doing.


----------



## Rapollo (Nov 22, 2018)

I feel like I’ve almost bought/tried every well known plugin out there in the last 3 years and I feel I can state the ones that would be most used across any situation or genre. Although I must stress - stock plugins will always be your saviour in some situations. 

Outside of the following I’ve found stripping back to most of Reapers stock plugins giving me a huge sense of clarity.

Fabfilter Pro-Q, Pro-MB, and Pro-L2 are used in every single project ever and are global tools for any project. Pro-R reverb is great too but that’s more a personal taste. Things like pro-mb can replace de-Essers and using it for side chaining etc is just wonderful.

Soundtoys suite. Effects, Sound design and flavour joy to anything and everything. 

Outside of those maybe a different reverb to taste, most people like the Valhalla’s. As do I. 

If you want analog emulations, the best deal out there is the Slate Everything bundle by far imo. Can be started and stopped at any point. I personally use Sonimus for my analog colour as I like their flavour slightly more but again personal taste there.

Waves are cheap plugins but they’re like the McDonalds of plugins at this point. Used because they’ve been around so long but sound quality has developed a lot since. Try not to give in to the cheap sales - they offer very little special and are not as worth it as they seem. But of course some top industry engineers use them successfully (I think in part is because they’ve used them since they first got them 10-20 years ago)

Hope this helps! But Stock EQs and compressors in can absolutely get the job done so don’t feel the need to buy into the hype and marketing too much.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 22, 2018)

Agreed regarding Waves, but there are a few gems, such as the H-Delay which I think is wonderful.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2018)

I was looking at Wavesfactory Trackspacer too, but it seems like I can use Neutron's dynamic EQ to get a similar effect.


----------

